# OK, another question



## Tim Murphy (Jul 15, 2012)

Dear Board,

I'd like to figure out a way so that I can use my lawn tractor to tow the boat in and out of the garage. I'm getting better with using the truck, but with a rather short trailer and a longbox extended cab truck and two other cars in the driveway to manuever around it's not very easy. 

Here is a picture of my lawn tractor's rear hitch. It's just a 1/2" hole in some stamped plate steel. The hole isn't big enough to mount a hitch ball since a 1 7/8" ball has a 3/4 inch shaft. I'm also concerned about how sturdy the stamped steel plate on the rear of the tractor actually is? 

Take a look and let me know if any of you have come up with a way to do what I'm looking to do?

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 15, 2012)

Drill 2 holes in the base there and use nuts and bold to add a block or wood - or metal plate that you can drill a hole for the hitch ball

As far a sturdy - you should be alright for what you want to do


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 15, 2012)

Dear Ahab,

That's what I was thinking of doing but bracing across the width of the plate with wood and bolting it together top and bottom.

I work at a trucking company with a full fledged machine shop so maybe they have a piece of scrap 1/2 steel that I could bolt to the top of the wood boards and have them drill a hole through it to mount the hitch ball.

I'll figure something out because I don't want to keep having to use the truck. Pulling the boat out of the garage is easy enough but putting it back in is a grind.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 15, 2012)

How about a trailer mover from Harbor Freight




https://www.harborfreight.com/heavy-duty-trailer-dolly-37510.html


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 15, 2012)

Dear Gramps,

Those things work great on a hard flat surface.

I've got to push the boat and trailer up a fairly steep incline into my driveway. I can push the boat up the driveway but it isn't much fun. I weigh over the 300 pounds and I have to put some real effort into keeping the boat from rolling back down the driveway when I am trying to but it into the garage. 

I'm looking for the lazy man's answer.

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## acabtp (Jul 16, 2012)

here you go!













seems pretty self explanatory to me, but i built it, so let me know if there are any questions! :mrgreen: 
note it only requires one wrench to change the hitch ball (i have both 1 7/8" and 2" trailers i have to move)


----------



## bgeddes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd guess the hole is actually 5/8". There are 1 7/8" hitch balls with 5/8" shafts, I have one on my LT for putting the boat into the garage.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jul 16, 2012)

Another idea is to put a hitch where the front license goes an push the boat in the garage. The turning wheels are right there to make it very simple to maneuver the boat into the right place. Good luck!


----------



## BrazosDon (Jul 16, 2012)

Another idea is to put a hitch where the front license goes an push the boat in the garage. The turning wheels are right there to make it very simple to maneuver the boat into the right place. Good luck!


----------



## BrazosDon (Jul 16, 2012)

Another idea is to put a hitch where the front license goes an push the boat in the garage. The turning wheels are right there to make it very simple to maneuver the boat into the right place. Good luck!


----------



## BrazosDon (Jul 16, 2012)

Another idea is to put a hitch where the front license goes an push the boat in the garage. The turning wheels are right there to make it very simple to maneuver the boat into the right place. Good luck!


----------



## Tim Murphy (Jul 16, 2012)

Dear acabtp,

That hitch you built is exactly what I need, you don't have a spare one laying around do you? I don't have the tools and skills to weld and fabricate so I'll have to ask around and see if any of my buddies can build something like that for me.

I'll have to check into Brazos Don's idea of a front mounted hitch on the truck too. That's something I ought to be able to just buy and bolt on which is well within my skill level!

Regards,

Tim Murphy


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 16, 2012)

Do a front mounted hitch on the tractor.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 16, 2012)

On my 25' motor home, I had a bracket mounted on the front so when I got to the ramp, I just put the trailer on the front and pushed it into the water, no problem. You should have seen all the ol folks looking at my trailer being pushed thru the camp ground to my spot. Lots of people said they liked the idea and was going to do the same.
Front mount the ball for better viability.


----------



## BrazosDon (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry for the multiple postings, my computer was acting up. I bought the bracket for the front of my truck 30 years ago and have not seen one since but all it is an angle iron with holes to mount to the bumper and a hole for the ball. I wish that I had had it this last weekend for I jackknifed the trailer and bent the tongue and spoiled the side of my truck. Unlucky!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acabtp (Jul 16, 2012)

Tim Murphy said:


> Dear acabtp,
> 
> That hitch you built is exactly what I need, you don't have a spare one laying around do you? I don't have the tools and skills to weld and fabricate so I'll have to ask around and see if any of my buddies can build something like that for me.
> 
> ...


i would make one up for you in 10 or 20 minutes, but i don't know if the dimensions between the mount hole and the support angle bracket would be the same on your tractor as they are on mine. best bet is if you have a buddy that can weld for you, it should be simple for them to make once they are there with the tractor to get the measurements right.

if you can't get it made locally, shoot me a PM and i will see if i can help you out


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 16, 2012)

The mower I use at our club just has a piece of angle iron (maybe 4'x4" by foot long) bolted to the rear where the hitch hole is and the 3/4" hole drilled in the angle iron. Plenty strong and beefs up the rear of the mower too.

Tim


----------



## rusty.hook (Jul 16, 2012)

I had my bracket built at a welding shop here in town, he owed me a big favor so we bartered out, LOL


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 18, 2012)

I've got an old old international harvester with a gear box from god. Lawn mowers tow great, I'll hook up my 19ft SeaPro to the IH and tow it all day, I think if I had enough weight it would tow my camper! Great post man!


----------

